# صلاة يا رب،



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2011)

صلاة 
+++ 
يا رب، أنت فخري، وإنجيلُك هو مجدي ورافع رأسي،
إلى مَنْ نذهب و كلام الحياة الأبدية هو كلامك،
أحببتُك، يا ربي، لأنك خلاصي وقوتي،
و كلماتك الحيَّة تُحييني و تسند حياتي،
إنجيلك حلوٌ هو ، أشهى من أطياب هذا العالم الزائلة،
أَقتَنِيه كأعظم قِنْيَة، و أَحفظه في قلبي كأعظم هدية.

† † † † † † † † † † † † † † † † 















​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2011)

آمين
شكرا جدا
جميل جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين​
> شكرا جدا
> جميل جداا
> 
> الرب يباركك​




اسعدني مرورك​ 





​


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2011)

آمين 
ربنا يباركك يااقمر


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> آمين
> ربنا يباركك يااقمر


 اني بل


----------



## شميران (28 مارس 2011)

آمين ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

انت سندى وقوتى


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> آمين ياااااااااااااارب


 
 عطرتي صفحتي
بمرورك




​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انت سندى وقوتى


حبيب يسوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*امين يا رب
صلاه جميله اوووى يا قمرررر*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *امين يا رب*
> *صلاه جميله اوووى يا قمرررر*


 مرسي لمروورك  يااخت Dona 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

